# Clutching a 450 rhino



## whoolieshop

Have a buddy that has a 450 rhino that wants some more umph, I figure this being a CVT he could do some simple clutch work and pick up some bottom end. I also know he could get an aftermarket ignition and get rid of the rev limiter. Having a problem locating information on clutching the 450 everything on a rhino forum i googled was talking about swapping in rotax engines! 

Anyway who should he look to for clutching? Papa slap? vforce john? airdam? someone else completely?


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

I would get greaseless roller weights, maybe secondary spring, and shim or machine the primary (airdam, etc). utvinc.com is a good source.


----------



## Bootlegger

What Bama Said!


----------



## sloboy

huntersworks does awesome clutch work for rhinos


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

Yeah hunterworks is good, but utvinc has more listed for the 450's. If he wants it to pull better 1-1.5mm shim, 12gram greaseless weights or 10 gram oem style and purple or gold epi secondary spring is the way to go IMO. Going greaseless helps by reducing rolling weight by being able to remove the grease cover and takes the hesitation out caused by the tackyness of the grease, the greaseless weights slide alot smoother.


----------



## primetime1267

Good info guys, I have ben searching on this info as well. There are some many disputes on which shop has the best setup fro the Rhino 450, 660 & 700. I would like someone to use the exact same Rhino and do a COMPLETE test of each companies sheave/weights/springs and graph it out (MPH, 0-25ft, etc).. 
So us readers can really see the actual differences between each shops tweaks to their kits. Ya know what I'm saying. I would gladly donate my ride for this purpose! 

So if any of the BIG companies are reading this, send me one your kits for comparions(just for testing of course). And once all of the kits come in, I'll report the results.


----------

